
Covid-19 Unit Nurse Says Hospital Forbade Her to Wear N95 Mask - fxtentacle
https://www.ccn.com/covid-19-unit-nurse-says-hospital-forbade-her-to-wear-n95-mask/
======
fxtentacle
Before, I would have guessed that in the case of a global emergency, people
will step closer together and help out each other where they can. But now it
kind of looks like people will just continue with their old habits.

I mean hospital nurses have always been treated like they're disposable, with
minimum health benefits and low salary. So in general, a hospital being
unreasonable to maximize profits isn't really anything new. But I still feel
surprised that they continue such a harsh treatment even now.

Plus, there's this happy world make-believe aspect of being extra strict in
silencing bad press. It almost seems like this is desired or deliberately
overlooked by politics. But why? Who stands to gain from such a situation?

